
SSL/TLS Scanner - mandarino
Hi all,<p>What are your opinions about ssllabs.com vs htbridge.com&#x2F;ssl&#x2F; ?<p>Should we use them separately, as only one? Or using both of them is fine?<p>Thank you!
======
bighard
why you want to use only one? you have some kind of request limit on the
website? the more information is always better!

~~~
mandarino
That is what I thought. But SSLLabs and HTbridge SSL are little bit different.
That is why I asked.

Thank you for opinion

